# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Co może mieć podobne objawy do ciąży?

## neriel

Witam. Nie wiem, czy to odpowiedni dział, bo mam problem dość specyficzny. Wszystkie objawy wskazują u mnie na ciążę, chociaż podczas badań wszystko wskazuje na to, że jednak w niej nie jestem. 
Mam 23 lata, cykl bywa u mnie nieregularny, tj 28-31 dni, ale nigdy okres nie spóźnił mi się więcej niż tydzień, a zawsze też było to spowodowane przebytymi infekcjami, czy też zmianą klimatu, ciśnienia, itp. Mniej więcej zawsze byłam w stanie określić, dlaczego tak jest. 
Od 3 m-cy uprawiam seks tylko z zabezpieczeniem (prezerwatywa+stosunek przerywany), jesteśmy bardzo ostrożni i zdarzyła się tylko jedna prawdopodobna sytuacja, kiedy mogło do tego dojść. Było to gdzieś w połowie grudnia, ale nie jestem pewna, czy w ogóle mogło dojść do zapłodnienia...Ostatni okres miałam na przełomie listopada i grudnia, trwał 4 dni. Jak łatwo policzyć, mija już czwarty tydzień, od kiedy okres się spóźnia, gdyby to było tylko to, martwiłabym się mniej, ale są jeszcze inne objawy, mianowicie:
* przeszywający ból w okolicach jajników lub macicy, szczególnie gdy zmienię pozycję - np wstanę lub siądę, czuję nagłe uderzenie ''igiełek'' i lekki skurcz. Dokucza szczególnie wieczorami, poza tym macicę i jajniki mam obolałe, jakbym zaraz miała dostać okresu, tak jest non stop.
*wymioty, szczególnie rano, albo po zjedzeniu czegoś bądź...zapaleniu papierosa (palę sporo)
*drżenie rąk i nóg, uczucie słabości, wiecznie jest mi zimno, też się nasila wieczorem
*moje piersi też są nabrzmiałe, jak przed okresem. 
6 dni po tym domniemanym zapłodnieniu, (na tydzień przed spodziewanym okresem)zrobiłam test, byleby się nie stresować, i negatywny wynik. Zresztą i tak robię regularnie co miesiąc testy ciążowe, nawet jak się zabezpieczam, ot dla komfortu psychicznego. Potem następny, gdy mijał tydzień od momentu, gdy powinnam mieć okres. I znów negatywny. To wtedy pojawiły się bóle jajników i uczucie zimna. Wymioty mam od początku stycznia również. Tydzień później zdecydowaliśmy z chłopakiem, że robię kolejny test ciążowy, a jak znów będzie negatywny, wybieram się do ginekologa. No i był negatywny, okres nie pojawił się przez następne parę dni i wybrałam się do lekarza. 
Lekarz zrobił mi USG + standardowe badanie... Co stwierdził? CIĄŻY BRAK, na szyjce macicy mam malutką nadżerkę, ale nie wygląda groźnie i raczej nie jest przyczyną ''ciążowych objawów''. Jajniki na USG obejrzał, że wszystko z nimi w porządku. Moje zaburzenia mogą miec podłoże hormonalne, stres...Zapisał mi progesteron w tabletkach, czyli luteinę, polecił brać przez 5 dni po 2 tabletki dziennie. I oświadczył '' Jeśli się okres nie pojawi, a powinien, bo luteina zazwyczaj pomaga na wywołanie, to proszę raz jeszcze test ciążowy, chociaż ja tu nic nie widzę, jeśli negatywny, to wtedy do mnie proszę przyjśc i zrobimy cytologię, sprawdzimy czy ta nadżerka się nie rozwija'' 
Dziś 5 dzień brania luteiny, nic nie zadziałało, okresu nie ma, macica i jajniki bolą przy każdym ruchu. Test robiłam rano (zawsze robie prawidłowo, rano i na czczo) i negatywny znów. 
Czy jest sens iść do tego ginekologa? Leczę się prywatnie, taka wizyta nie jest tania- zastanawiam się, czemu od razu nie mógł mi zrobić cytologii, skoro widział nadżerkę? 
Dodam, że dziś byłam na testach krwi HCG beta i o 18 mam odbiór wyników. Chyba badania krwi powinny upewnić, czy jestem w ciąży?
Jutro mam zamiar zrobić sobie zwykłą morfologię. Zastanawiam się- może lekarz się pomylił, że nie widzi ciąży, bo w pierwszych tygodniach mógł nie dostrzec pęcherzyka- tym bardziej jeśli to pozamaciczna? 
Nie wiem, co robić! Jak pisałam, leczę się prywatnie, a poza tym sporo pracuję i nie mogę pozwolić sobie na wydanie majątku i tracenie czasu, latając od jednego lekarza do kolejnego. Czy wrócić do tamtego ginekologa na cytologię, czy może do innego (odnośnie ciąży będę wiedzieć jeszcze dziś co pokaże HCG, bardziej chodzi mi o te bóle jajników) bo tamten mógł mnie źle zdiagnozować? Poza tym nie podobało mi się podejście ''a damy pani te tabletki i zobaczymy czy pomogą'', tak naprawdę to nie dowiedziałam się żadnych konkretów. 
A może moje objawy mogą nie mieć nic wspólnego z zaburzeniami ginekologicznymi i to właśnie *brak okresu spowodowany jest jakąś inną dolegliwością, a jajniki bolą mnie dlatego, że jest on z jakiegoś powodu zatrzymany*, a tymczasem jest mi coś innego? Słyszałam, że podobne objawy mają np zaburzenia tarczycy.
Więc do jakiego specjalisty powinnam się wybrać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Część Twoich objawów wcale nie są "ciążowymi", raczej wygląda to albo na stres albo inną chorobę. Bhcg napewno wykaże czy jest ciąża czy jej nie ma. Specjalista od hormonów to endokrynolog, a nadżerki nie wolno zaniedbać, bo z tego czasem może rozwinąć się rak.

----------

